# Computex 2011: X79 motherboards



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 6, 2011)

GIGABYTE's socket 2011 motherboard at Computex
*img707.imageshack.us/img707/5297/ud3gax79a.jpg


Foxconn Quantum Force is back with X79
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/2451/foxconnquantumforcex791.jpg


Intel X79 - ECS X79R-A sighted at Computex
*img577.imageshack.us/img577/7580/img7855v.jpg


Intel X79 - ASUS C1X79 EVO
*img715.imageshack.us/img715/9476/img7908n.jpg


Intel X79 - ASRock X79 Extreme4 Exposed
*img577.imageshack.us/img577/5481/img7964a.jpg


ASUS Danshui Bay - Dual CPUs X79 Based Board Unveiled

*anandtech -*
AnandTech - Computex 2011: Twelve X79 Motherboards

*img855.imageshack.us/img855/2731/sapphirepbc17x79n.jpg
*img24.imageshack.us/img24/2637/msix79agd90.jpg

*msi got two 8 pin connectors!*

*Guru3d -*
Computex 2011 - Intel shows LOTS of X79 motherboards


----------



## clear_lot (Jun 9, 2011)

these boards look huge


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice connectivity. 

The yellow ASUS looks ugly.


----------



## eagle06 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice ram slot layout ^^


----------



## vwad (Jun 9, 2011)

Imageshack showing frogs only to me Jas Bhai


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 9, 2011)

^buddy try out the links given.


----------



## tkin (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmm, the socket looks f'n huge, and what's with the 4 ram slots, quad channel?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah quad channel tkin afaik


----------



## tkin (Jun 9, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yeah quad channel tkin afaik


Hmm, I think I'll sell of my Z68 next year, quad channel FTW.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 9, 2011)

Then you have to sell your processor, too.. 2600K is not supported on X79 chipset. Wait for the motherboards special for Ivy Bridge.


----------



## vwad (Jun 10, 2011)

classic intel phenomenon. if you want faster procy, invest in mobo again too.


----------

